# New Garage Bar @ The Lake



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Need to build a bar for the garage at the lake house in about another month so does anyone have any prints, suggestions, thoughts , ideas etc for building one about 12'- 16 ' long. Does not have to be elaborate by any means but hopefully have at least a couple drawers to keep a cork screw, spoons, etc, i.e. misc. stuff. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sugars Pop said:


> Need to build a bar for the garage at the lake house in about another month so does anyone have any prints, suggestions, thoughts , ideas etc for building one about 12'- 16 ' long. Does not have to be elaborate by any means but hopefully have at least a couple drawers to keep a cork screw, spoons, etc, i.e. misc. stuff.
> Thanks in advance.


I build this one for the backyard held up nicely so far

here is the thread to the build

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=823338


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks like something doable for me.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

*Bar*

Great job! I followed the directions from the same post, i burned my with a prickly pear burner stained it and made some homemade bar stools following directions from diypete.com


----------



## BGT (Mar 9, 2016)

Castaway, like the mix of galvanized and wood, good job!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

You sure are making good use of your back yard Castaway.Nice set-up.Sugars,Lowes has 4x8 sheets of a siding called barn wood.It looks just like an old barn and can be painted any color.If you don't go with tin,it's sure worth looking at.I used it on my sliding doors on the barn and love the stuff.Super easy to work with and 20.00's a sheet.I'm going to redo my hide-out room in the barn with the stuff.


----------

